# Alternative for a Tamper



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi looking for some idea's on what I could use temporarily for a tamper. Just got a La Pavoni today, it's post millennium so I believe 51mm. Haven't got a tamper to fit, I have enquired about one from CC but itching to try a coffee tonight, looked round the house and nothing seems to fit. Any idea's appreciated.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The bottom of a bart garam masala jar is 53 mm and my tropical sun smoked paprika is near on damn it 51mm.

Spice bottle is your friend,,,,yes, im measuring spice bottle for you


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ha Ha thanks I'm just picturing you going round the house with a tape measure...as I am going round the house with the basket, my spices were too big or small. My options just now are a Vaseline tub or a vitamin c bottle.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Halogen spot light.. Not sure you could tamp hard just give a light polish <see what i did there>

http://www.lamps-on-line.com/light-bulbs/halogen-lights/halogen-spotlights/24v-mr16-51mm-diameter.html

</see>


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Tried it with the Vaseline tub, it was a tight fit







....not really but couldn't resist!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

You must have the handy pocket size,,, convenient


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to use a soy sauce bottle for my Gaggia, there's always those plastic tampers you get with new machines - they're double ended. I'll have a look as well to see what fits mine.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Rhys, still trying to get used to it but without a tamper it's even more difficult. I'm tempted to take the basket to the supermarket and see what fits!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The free plastic ones don't fit, the smaller end is too small. The trouble with bottles etc. is the base is concave which is the wrong way - you end up with a mound.

At the worst you could file down a plastic one?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh I might try that, cheers,


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you got two baskets?

Could you use the bottom of one to (lightly) tamp into the other.......


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Have you got two baskets?
> 
> Could you use the bottom of one to (lightly) tamp into the other.......


Unfortunately just have one basket, but good idea, thanks.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a look round the house as well, things either are too slack, or just too big.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Had a look round the house as well, *thugs* either are too slack, or just too big.


You certainly don't need big thugs!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Found this, top off a brandy bottle I use for change, perfect fit but not much weight, will do in the meantime:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Good news,, ive put my tape measure away now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> Found this, top off a brandy bottle I use for change, perfect fit but not much weight, will do in the meantime:
> 
> View attachment 16600
> View attachment 16601


Help will be on it way soon


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> You certainly don't need big thugs!


Damn iPhone autocorrect..

Reg Barbers are a nice fit btw.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Halogen spot light.. Not sure you could tamp hard just give a light polish <see what i did there>
> 
> http://www.lamps-on-line.com/light-bulbs/halogen-lights/halogen-spotlights/24v-mr16-51mm-diameter.html
> 
> </see>


Oh no.


----------

